# How Do You Deal With Hotel Showers



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Dec 16, 2008)

I am quite curious. I have a shower massager in my shower at home. The type that is connected to a five or six foot hose, and has a nice shower massage nozzle on it. It is great. I'll admit there are places I just can't reach, and this little thing helps me out quite a bit. However, when I travel, the showers usually only have the little head on them. No pull down shower massager. I was wondering, for those that have the same problem I do, how do you deal with this? Used to, I would just contort my body any which way to get the water to go where I needed it to. Then, this past summer I injured my back. Now, however, my back and legs have been rebelling against any type of contortion (or even normal movement for the most part) that the last time I took a shower in a hotel I was left screaming out in pain. 

What are your tips and tricks? I have a trip coming up in a few weeks and am kind of dreading going just based on this one problem.


----------



## shinyapple (Dec 16, 2008)

I have similar reach issues and the best thing I've learned to do is to sit on the edge of the tub. Once I'm nearly done, I can pull the curtain back, careful balance myself on the edge and use a washcloth to reach anything I couldn't while standing. I am fairly short (5'4") and have a large apron, but this does help me get around it. 

In times I just didn't have the balance (yay hangovers!) or worried about the edge not being wide enough, I've also tried sitting sideways on the edge of the bed and bringing one leg up so I had better access to "hidden parts". Put a towel under you and use the ice bucket for the warm, clean water. It's not the best solution, but it's better than nothing!

I hope of this might help! I'd love to hear if anyone else has come up with better alternatives to my low tech options :blush:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 16, 2008)

One of my sisters has a small tiled shower cubicle with a huge shower head attached to the ceiling, I have the same issues there. So now when I visit, I take a sponge on a long plastic handle, the kind of thing you can buy for washing your back. That works for me.

This one is fancier than the ones I use, but same idea - http://www.clearwellmobility.co.uk/product_body.aspx?SectID=39


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

I feel ya on this one BB80...

I don't know how convenient this would be to take with you on travels, but this shower head/hose is portable. It sells for $18.99. You can get almost the same thing for $12.99, though it's marketed for washing dogs. I'd seriously consider the one on the right as it looks about the same.


----------



## shinyapple (Dec 16, 2008)

I've never seen the portable shower head before! That is awesome 

I forgot to mention that most bath sections in drug or Walmart-type stores will also have the shower poofs with a handle. I've picked them up for as little as $4-$5 and they are great for reaching what can't be reached. They travel easily in a tote bag or suitcase as well.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 16, 2008)

OMG - Wayne and I travel a lot and this product would solve the issue of non-handicapped room without a handheld shower head!! Thank you for this - TFG!!

I also carry a shower brush. My advice is to find the one with the lomgest arm you can get. It makes a difference for us big gals.  




ThatFatGirl said:


> I feel ya on this one BB80...
> 
> I don't know how convenient this would be to take with you on travels, but this shower head/hose is portable. It sells for $18.99. You can get almost the same thing for $12.99, though it's marketed for washing dogs. I'd seriously consider the one on the right as it looks about the same.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Dec 16, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I feel ya on this one BB80...
> 
> I don't know how convenient this would be to take with you on travels, but this shower head/hose is portable. It sells for $18.99. You can get almost the same thing for $12.99, though it's marketed for washing dogs. I'd seriously consider the one on the right as it looks about the same.



You know, I have never seen those before!! That is a really good idea. I thought about taking my shower massager, but didn't want to deal with having to take the shower head off, and what problems that might cause. This is the perfect solution. Wonder how hard it would be to get it to fit over the shower head. Worth a try though, thank you!!

Plus, when I had my Great Dane (she recently passed, RIP Matilda) this would have definitely been a life saver for the back to get her clean too! Thanks for the links. I think I will get one to try it out! Awesome! Rep for you!! I so appreciate this..I'm happy!

Edit: Gotta spread some rep around, but thank you for this!


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> One of my sisters has a small tiled shower cubicle with a huge shower head attached to the ceiling, I have the same issues there. So now when I visit, I take a sponge on a long plastic handle, the kind of thing you can buy for washing your back. That works for me.
> 
> This one is fancier than the ones I use, but same idea - http://www.clearwellmobility.co.uk/product_body.aspx?SectID=39



I am going to get one of these too! I saw one at Walgreens the other day. Do you have a problem with them souring, or molding? I had a poofy sponge thing once, and even though I used it every day and dried it out, it still got moldy in the middle.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 16, 2008)

Buy these: 

http://www.amplestuff.com/ample-sponges.aspx

They're great, the sponge lasts a long time with good care, the replacement heads are reasonable and it saved my ass (literally!) when I had my surgery and when my back is really killing me. 

Buy them.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 16, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OMG - I also carry a shower brush. My advice is to find the one with the lomgest arm you can get. It makes a difference for us big gals.



LOL! Okay, Sandie.............I read over this very quickly and thought you say "My advice is to find a man with the longest arm (?) you can get!!!!!"

Oh good grief........must be the MnM buzz I am currently having! LOL!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 16, 2008)

BrunetteBeauty80 said:


> I am going to get one of these too! I saw one at Walgreens the other day. Do you have a problem with them souring, or molding? I had a poofy sponge thing once, and even though I used it every day and dried it out, it still got moldy in the middle.



I havent had a problem with it moulding, maybe because our weather isnt very hot or humid, I don't know. 

Re: the rubber shower thing that TFG suggested, theyre brilliant. When we were young and didnt have a shower, we always used those for washing our hair in the bath. 

I don't think you would be able to fit one over the shower, however if you get one with a long hose on it, you could attach it to the wash hand basin taps, and it could reach so you could stand in the shower to wash? Im assuming a hotel bathroom with only a shower and no bath, would be pretty tiny.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree about the Ample Sponges. Lifesavers.

I also have some concern about the actual water pressure from that portable shower head/hose. I think it would be pretty weak, and might have trouble doing a thorough job.

A supersize friend of mine always traveled with a real hand held shower head/hose. She would ask for or call maintenance when she arrived at the hotel, and they would install it for her, and then uninstall it when she was leaving. Sounds like a hassle, but, she never traveled without it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 16, 2008)

Thirding the amplesponge suggestion. It's a lifesaver! I've not had any problems. What I do is wash it with antibacterial soap and rinse it THOROUGHLY before use, then wash and rinse thoroughly again after use. Then I squeeze it out very thoroughly, then shake it out to further get rid of the water. They suggest you don't use antibacterial soap as the sponge heads will last longer - but I'm kinda squeamish, so antibacterial is just a must for me. I've had the same head for a long time now, though, and haven't had to replace it. 

TFG - this is a GREAT idea! Thanks for that link!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 17, 2008)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> LOL! Okay, Sandie.............I read over this very quickly and thought you say "My advice is to find a man with the longest arm (?) you can get!!!!!"


She did - I wear shirts with 34-inch sleeves.....


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 17, 2008)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> LOL! Okay, Sandie.............I read over this very quickly and thought you say "My advice is to find a man with the longest arm (?) you can get!!!!!"
> 
> Oh good grief........must be the MnM buzz I am currently having! LOL!
> Hugs, Kara




Not a bad idea at all. 

Wayne is the only man who has ever been able to get his arms completely around me.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Dec 17, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I don't think you would be able to fit one over the shower, however if you get one with a long hose on it, you could attach it to the wash hand basin taps, and it could reach so you could stand in the shower to wash? Im assuming a hotel bathroom with only a shower and no bath, would be pretty tiny.




The hotel we are staying at, it does have a shower/bath combo. Meaning, it has the bath faucet, you lift up the little lever, then the shower head comes on. I just automatically thought of using the shower head, but if I look closer at the picture it has it attached to the bath faucet, which might be a better idea.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Dec 17, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thirding the amplesponge suggestion. It's a lifesaver! I've not had any problems. What I do is wash it with antibacterial soap and rinse it THOROUGHLY before use, then wash and rinse thoroughly again after use. Then I squeeze it out very thoroughly, then shake it out to further get rid of the water. They suggest you don't use antibacterial soap as the sponge heads will last longer - but I'm kinda squeamish, so antibacterial is just a must for me. I've had the same head for a long time now, though, and haven't had to replace it.
> 
> TFG - this is a GREAT idea! Thanks for that link!



Good to know. I am really careful with my sponges I use. I also threw the one that molded into the washer and it didn't really help (this was at the suggestion of one of those household books). I think maybe it was the material it was made out of more so than the way it was cared for. Antibacterial soap is a good suggestion.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Dec 17, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> A supersize friend of mine always traveled with a real hand held shower head/hose. She would ask for or call maintenance when she arrived at the hotel, and they would install it for her, and then uninstall it when she was leaving. Sounds like a hassle, but, she never traveled without it.



I was curious as to if they do that or not. I figured if it came down to it, I would just bring some pliers with me (not flying this time) and install it myself...and then when I'm done using it, reinstall the original head. However with the shower attachment that TFG suggested, I may not have to. Good to know that others have had the same idea I had though. Always nice to know you aren't the only person dealing with "certain" issues


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Dec 17, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Buy these:
> 
> http://www.amplestuff.com/ample-sponges.aspx
> 
> ...



Just ordered the started kit plus a few other things from them. Why have I never seen this online store before???? I have been fat all my life...I need some of these things! Thanks for the link and the recommendation, AM!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 17, 2008)

LOVE Amplestuff!!!!!!!

That store is happily owned and run by our dear friend and fabulous FA, BILL FABREY ---founder of NAAFA in 1969!!!!!!!!! If it wasn't for him.......I shudder to think!

I love those sponges, too! Bill is the greatest and will always do all he can to help you!!!!!!!

Everyone go and order something at Amplestuff.com!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 17, 2008)

BrunetteBeauty80 said:


> I was curious as to if they do that or not. I figured if it came down to it, I would just bring some pliers with me (not flying this time) and install it myself...and then when I'm done using it, reinstall the original head. However with the shower attachment that TFG suggested, I may not have to. Good to know that others have had the same idea I had though. Always nice to know you aren't the only person dealing with "certain" issues



Why not call ahead and ask? Let them know you have special needs...I think they'll do what they can to help.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Jan 13, 2009)

I just wanted to thank everyone for their suggestions. Over the Christmas holiday I was able to shower very comfortably in the hotel I was staying. It did take some tweaking, but I was able to do it. The items you all suggested were wonderful. I did however, take my own shower massager from home and attach it to the shower, then just detach it when I was done. But, I also used the ample sponges and can say they are wonderful for getting those hard to reach places!! I now no longer have a fear of being able to get fully clean in a hotel shower, or have a fear of how much pain I am going to be in when I am done. Thank you all again for your help! I knew I could count on you all!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 24, 2009)

Hmmp. 
Some Hotel Showers are better than the ones we have at homes they feel so good and you don't get that in some Hotels. I've noticed that they are updating their bathrooms too with Granite and such


----------

